# Concrete Thingy Report



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I hit the conrete thingy this weekend. I lit the smallies up!!! Probably caught 25 or so in the ammount of time i was there. Water was flowing perfect and color was clear. 

Got the smallies on tubes off the bottom.

It was just nice to get out and fish....

flash-------------------------------------out


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Good job! I knew the river would be heating up this weekend. Too bad I was downstream cleaning boats at the marina!

Have'nt seen a concrete-thingy report in a while!


----------



## lightline (Apr 29, 2008)

What's the concrete thingy?


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

The concrete-thingy?
Why it's the thing right by the ..[ooof!], [smack], [pow!])







owwwww. My head hurts.....


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Sorry....

Cant tell ya...it's a secret society thing...  


flash---------------------------------out


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

If you ain't got the secret handshake, can't tell ya.....


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

Why put the "concrete thingy" in the heading of your post if you won't tell people what it is? Why not just say you caught 25 smallies on the river?


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

> Why put the "concrete thingy" in the heading of your post if you won't tell people what it is? Why not just say you caught 25 smallies on the river?


Most people that fish this river know what he's talking about.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Be creative. Use your brain. 
Go to advanced search, type in his user name and check his past posts. Or better yet, type in "concrete thingy".
It's not all that difficult if you use your God given brain.


----------



## las johnny (Sep 20, 2007)

the pipe line in the grand?


----------



## lightline (Apr 29, 2008)

If you don't want to tell me it's no big deal. I believe my question was simple, and did not require the extra in some responses. I don't fish that area but found the name interesting. So whatever, I find secret societies lame a sign of an individuals inability to stand alone.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Secret society... That's rich! LOL!

Let's see.... Concrete... Big... Northeast section...

Guys, one of the best things about fishing is learning different waters and figuring it out for yourself. Hints are a great motivator to get out there.

So, if you were looking to catch smallies like Flash had mentioned, where would you look to find them?


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

dtigers1984 said:


> Why put the "concrete thingy" in the heading of your post if you won't tell people what it is? Why not just say you caught 25 smallies on the river?


 
I think that was the point of "Concrete thingy". Nice Job Flash any size to them? By the way what is the concrete thingy? LOL j/k


----------



## tyrus3k (Feb 24, 2008)

> Guys, one of the best things about fishing is learning different waters and figuring it out for yourself. Hints are a great motivator to get out there.


That's right, I think half the fun is finding the good spots on your own and figuring out what baits and lures work best in that area. I've been fishing for about 14 years and I have my spots and believe me it took me that long to figure these places out to catch lots of fish and I am still learning even more places as time goes on. I think KSUFLASH was being awful friendly giving up the info that he did.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I fished the "German Thingy" today for a couple hours. Got two eyes(16&19") and a 20"channel cat. There "Players", figure it out-that's all I'm gonna say!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

c. j. stone said:


> I fished the "German Thingy" today for a couple hours. Got two eyes(16&19") and a 20"channel cat. There "Players", figure it out-that's all I'm gonna say!


If you had said "Frenchy Thingy" I would have guessed LaDue.......Although a kraut i'm clueless about a "German thingy"


----------



## BigMha (Nov 24, 2005)

wow...wtf?


----------



## groundedrsx (Apr 3, 2007)

Capital of Germany is.....


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

i was just fishing the glass thingy... got 2 6 inch gold fish and flushed them in the porceline thingy. kids are gonna be mad, mommy killed those swimming thingys.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Deutschland...Deutschland...uber alis..


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

What does a fish say when it runs into a "Concrete Thingy"? 

"Dam" ?!


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Seapro now that was a good one...I actually laughed out loud....

flash------------------------------------out


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

the legend lives 

nice job on the fish flash! 

for anyone who doesnt know, its nothing, its just a hole on the hoga.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

This was a good read. Thnx I needed that


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> What does a fish say when it runs into a "Concrete Thingy"?
> 
> "Dam" ?!


Now that thar's funny!

Dam-it! You gave away the dam fishing spot!


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

haha...you all are our of the dam society.. 

flash-------------------------------out


----------



## faceman9 (May 4, 2008)

U keep playing with that thingy and you'll go blind!!!


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

faceman9 said:


> U keep playing with that thingy and you'll go blind!!!


That's the "iron thingy"... and longer than the one that connects west and turkeyfoot (portage lakes).


----------



## Fish2day (Apr 9, 2004)

.
So said:


> OK, Carl, since you asked ........ at the Concrete Thingy
> 
> (wherever that is?) :G


----------



## Tuna Can (Mar 17, 2006)

I just get the biggest kick outa this stuff!!!!


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Did they have the bad smell to them like the water in that part of the river ?


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I never had the urge to sniff the fish....

flash-----------------------------out


----------



## Crappieking2001 (May 31, 2004)

Now that was some funny stuff, I told a friend i was fishing at the german thingy, and he thought i was fishing in germany. to funny


----------



## Biodude (Nov 5, 2004)

KSU said "I never had the urge to sniff the fish...."

You don't know what you're missing!


----------



## lightline (Apr 29, 2008)

This would be hilarious if I didn't begin as the butt of the joke. Now its just a little funny. Oh how I hope this is just a little freshman hazing and not the beginning of me being a black listed similarly to a certain guru. If I rubbed anyone in the wrong way didn't mean too, just didn't get the joke.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

> black listed


  youre kidding. 

no, the concrete thingy marks a legendary, sacred, pristine super secret spot on the hoga that no one knows about. PM me if you want to know exactly where/what it is. its nothing special. it takes miles of hiking through the wilderness to get to it. (just kidding)


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

To get back to my original post, and then someone getting an attitude about me not saying the spot, rather I said "concrete thingy", and then being asked why I would say that if I am not going to tell where it is. 

As you can see, there are alot of people that know where it is, my post was intended for them, and not directly intended for those whom don't care to use the "Search" button on the forums, or politely Private Message me to get a bit more info, as a few did, and I messaged them back a map with the spot marked on it.

Young grasshoppers, if your gonna get an attitude because someone doesn't post the spot of where he caught fish, well then your not gonna make many friends here on OGF, at least not me.

FYI....it was on the cuyahoga....

flash----------------------------------out


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Don't fish for a few days after a large rain. There's a big poop plant and plenty of combined sewer overflows in Akron to make things stink.

Don't bite your line/split shots due to the leftovers from the prior point. Not long ago, the state had a 'water contact' advisory in this section of the river.

You probably don't want to have minnows (live or dead) and/or spawn during the steelhead season. Legally, they are prohibited in the federal park portion of the river (which the concrete thingy is in the middle of), but may or may not be enforced by the rangers. Not worth the chance for me.

Be prepared for snags. Plenty of junk gets stuck in there after a rain, with additional fishing line left from those who hooked the snags. Most of my lure losses in there is due to other people's fishing line.

Don't fish from the slanted concrete near the dam. I have seen more than a few folks fall in over the years when they get too close to the water.

Don't limit yourself to this spot. There are some very nice spots downstream of the thingy. 

If it's floating near the surface and brown, it probably isn't a trout.

Use mapquest or google maps to find route 82 east of I-77. That will get you in the neighborhood.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> Concrete Thingy Tips


Ain't nothing in that thar river but carps..........


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

and...

tampons...,condoms...,and maxipads....


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

creekcrawler, are you sure you spelled that fish name correctly ? LOL


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> tampons...,condoms...,and maxipads....


As part of the Cuyahoga beautification project, these items are now referred to as "Beach Whistles" and "River Squids".

Don't that sound touristy?

I think I've even seen those squids swimming upstream. Musta been spawing season......


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

creekcrawler, you crack me up...LMAO!!!


----------



## WPM (Jun 9, 2006)

Steel Cranium said:


> Don't limit yourself to this spot. There are some very nice spots downstream of the thingy. .


I was wandering around this area last week (_Before this thread_) and I noticed Park signs that restricted access to the area immediately downstream due to bald eagle nesting. Does anyone know how far this goes? Can you walk the tracks _upstream_ from the next crossing north of the area?


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Didn't know about the bald eagle closing. Haven't been in that stretch this spring. You can access from downstream as well. I normally fish the side away from the tracks (east) where the towpath trail is located. Many good spots from pleasant valley (or alexander) upstream to 82.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

ahhaha this is funny stuff right here and dont worry they are just busting your balls but welcome to ogf hope you have a fun ride


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

The eagles took over a herron nest at the rookery downstream of the dam.
It's about 1/2 mile down on the west side.
You can't miss it - there's at least a hundred herron nests about 80 ft up in a batch of sycamore trees.
I heard they have a young one in nest and they're keeping that section off limits for a while.
I'm guessing that they have it restricted coming upstream as well.
If too many people get near the nest, the eagles will split and leave the young one to die in the nest.
When it's not restricted, it's really cool to go there in the evening and watch all those big herrons come in and land on their nests for the night.


----------



## awides (Apr 30, 2007)

Sometimes I fish near the wet thingy with the blue stuff in it...lol. Great thread.


----------

